# How to administer ammonium chloride



## Mr_IC (Apr 22, 2014)

We brought home three wethers this weekend. I want to start them on ammonium chloride to prevent UC. The rate I've seen on here for prevention is 1 tsp per 150 LB per day. They're about 4 months old and I'd estimate they weigh about 50 lb each, although I'll weigh them before I actually start giving it to them. That works out to be a third of a teaspoon per day each. They have enough browse to keep them going for a few years, so I only supplement it with Timothy grass hay, minerals and kelp - no grain or feed. How should I give them the ammonium chloride if I can't top-dress grain? I thought about mixing it in the water, but I keep two 4 gal pails with water for them and they don't even come close to drinking it before I change the water, so they wouldn't get a full dose from it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Add 1½ lbs for every 25 lb of loose mineral.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Like Toth said, or you can save it for when you suspect they have stones. I keep the ac for treatment, and put a splash of acv in their water daily for prevention...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I also do ACV in tne water, they love it! It hasn't been long enough for advise, but I put a fresh water and an ACV water out and they didn't touch the fresh water!


----------



## Mr_IC (Apr 22, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks. We do ACV in the water, too. They seem to like it.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I've used 1.5 tsp in a drench to unblock a nearly completely blocked 200lb. Togg wether.
They're going to hate your guts unless you sneak it into their minerals or feed at the rate of 1tsp per 150. Lick your finger and taste the stuff if you don't believe me. It's horrible. Ditto the ACV advise and save the NH4CL for when and if they throw a stone. Keep them off of free choice baking soda. Only give it to wethers when they have a gut issue. It's highly alkaline.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Spread jelly on a slice of bread, sprinkle the AC on top, fold it in half and feed. My goat will happily eat it when I use this method.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I buy empty blouses in bulk and those things are so handy to give things other then copper. I wouldn't say use for a prevention but I bet you could treat by putting In a bolus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> I buy empty blouses in bulk and those things are so handy to give things other then copper. I wouldn't say use for a prevention but I bet you could treat by putting In a bolus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Nothin' sadder than an empty blouse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good options.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I know when we had to give 3 fair wethers AC, it was in some sort of liquid form, and we had to syringe it into their mouths. We tasted it once, and realized why they refused us every time, and then we mixed it with kool-aid and they loved it. They looked forward to getting it everyday because it was sweeter. We did that for 2 whole months until we sold them.


----------

